# Heated Steering On When Remote Start - OBDeleven?



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone know how to turn on the heated steering when using the remote start? I have OBDeleven, but unsure if it can be done.

Thanks,


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I’m fairly confident my Atlas came that way when I bought it. If it was cold enough outside and you remote started it, the heated seats and steering wheel would turn on. 

Now with the recent recall updates when I remote start the heated steering wheel does not automatically turn on. The seats still do but not the steering wheel. 

Odd!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEM Dubber said:


> I’m fairly confident my Atlas came that way when I bought it. If it was cold enough outside and you remote started it, the heated seats and steering wheel would turn on.
> 
> Now with the recent recall updates when I remote start the heated steering wheel does not automatically turn on. The seats still do but not the steering wheel.
> 
> Odd!


"Fairly confident" as in you don't remember?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

So, I had been looking for this option and it wasn't listed anywhere in the settings or in any of the coding on OBDeleven. 

But, I've noticed on a couple of occasions that the steering wheel heater in my SEL-P has been coming on with remote start. I found an adaptation in OBD11 called "Hand heater function during cold start" and mine is set to "active". I could not find anything in OBD11 that identified what constitutes a "cold start" though and nothing listed under the remote start settings. But it is for sure working on my atlas.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> So, I had been looking for this option and it wasn't listed anywhere in the settings or in any of the coding on OBDeleven.
> 
> But, I've noticed on a couple of occasions that the steering wheel heater in my SEL-P has been coming on with remote start. I found an adaptation in OBD11 called "Hand heater function during cold start" and mine is set to "active". I could not find anything in OBD11 that identified what constitutes a "cold start" though and nothing listed under the remote start settings. But it is for sure working on my atlas.


where was this adaptation?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

On "air conditioning" 08 control unit. About 20th on the list.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

And for the record, my heated wheel came on three times today during remote starts. Temp was around 40-42 F today.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> On "air conditioning" 08 control unit. About 20th on the list.


Sorry- under adaptations or long coding? All I see in long coding is "heated steering wheel auto mode" which allows you to set it to "outside air temperature."


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

adaptations. sorry.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I noticed today that when I remote started, the steering wheel heater came on....BUT as soon as I pressed the start button, it shut off. I wonder if it is setup like the seat heaters which revert back to whatever state they were in when you shut off the vehicle.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Strange on my arteon that adaptation is set, but i swear it does not turn on with the heated seats/defroster during remote start. Maybe it is turning off upon me pressing the start/stop button and I am not noticing that it is on only during the remote start. I have to check.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Strange on my arteon that adaptation is set, but i swear it does not turn on with the heated seats/defroster during remote start. Maybe it is turning off upon me pressing the start/stop button and I am not noticing that it is on only during the remote start. I have to check.


It was 26 last night, and the heated wheel came on with remote start- so maybe it has just been too warm here (which is strange because the heated seat has come on a bunch). With the passenger seat, it turns on the heater, but when someone sits in the seat, I thought it was supposed to keep it on, and it doesn't. As for the wheel, same thing- while the driver heated seat stays on after you push the start/stop button, the heated wheel turns off.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

For normal starts I think the heated seats they are setup to resume whatever the setting they had at shut down.
For remote start there are different rules. Both seats will come on if the temp is below XX degrees....but when you get in and hit the start button I believe it will default back to whatever the previous setting was at shut down. So if it was on previously it will stay on (if someone is sitting there) if it was off previously it will shut off.
For the heated wheel, it only seems to come on with remote start below XX degrees, and no matter what it seems to shut off when you hit the start button.

I've yet to figure out where the heated wheel logic resides in OBDeleven.....it doesn't seem to match the temperature setting of the seats...maybe it is tied to the defroster temps.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> For normal starts I think the heated seats they are setup to resume whatever the setting they had at shut down.
> For remote start there are different rules. Both seats will come on if the temp is below XX degrees....but when you get in and hit the start button I believe it will default back to whatever the previous setting was at shut down. So if it was on previously it will stay on (if someone is sitting there) if it was off previously it will shut off.
> For the heated wheel, it only seems to come on with remote start below XX degrees, and no matter what it seems to shut off when you hit the start button.
> 
> I've yet to figure out where the heated wheel logic resides in OBDeleven.....it doesn't seem to match the temperature setting of the seats...maybe it is tied to the defroster temps.


I always turn my seat off before getting out- so I don't think that it is using the heated seat memory when doing this.

And the defroster always comes on with the seat, but the steering wheel seems to come on with lower temps than both of those. I think seat/defroster must be like 45 degrees, and heated wheel 35 degrees.


This is an old picture so disregard the circled bit- but notice each function has different temp barriers, so even though the steering wheel isn't listed, I think it comes on much lower than the defroster/heated seat for some reason.


----------

